# Powder, my Elongated Tortoise



## Pepper. (Jan 6, 2011)

Hi all, I want to introduce Powder, my male Elongated Tortoise(I.Elongata). He's currently 9". He is eating one of his favorite snacks in this video, the Gumamela flower.

Click here to watch Powder eat his fave snack


----------



## Yvonne G (Jan 6, 2011)

Hi Zik:

When you hear us here in the States referring to hibiscus, Gumamela is what we're talking about. Its a great food source for tortoises.


----------



## Isa (Jan 6, 2011)

Adorable


----------



## Kristina (Jan 6, 2011)

He is really really cute  Love the face.


----------



## Pepper. (Jan 6, 2011)

-Emy: Ohhh! Thank you for letting me know, I wasn't aware. There are a lot of veggies we have here that have a different international name. So our gumamela is actually hibiscus. Have you heard of "kang-kong" or "malunggay" before? 

-Isa: Yes he is quite adorable, and he's not shy when I handle him, very friendly. 

-Kyryah: Thank you kyryah. 

*Powder*


----------



## pdrobber (Jan 7, 2011)

pretty nice pic. what camera do you use?


----------



## Pepper. (Jan 7, 2011)

-pdrobber: Thank you. My brother is a photographer and he's the one who takes pictures of all our pets. He's using a Nikon D700. 

Joined another Elongata(Female) which belongs to a good friend to my Elongata's(Male) outdoor enclosure. And this is what happened after 5 minutes.
Newly Joined Elongated Tortoises


----------



## Pepper. (Jan 8, 2011)

*Me and my friend's Tortoise Breeding Project:*
My Male Elongata (8")
Friend's Female Elongata (13-14")

We joined both of our torts together earlier today under my outdoor enclosure. The torts unexpectedly did their courting ritual after a few minutes. 
Our Elongatas Courting

Then after an hour or so, I was very surprised when I saw the torts mating/breeding. 
Our Elongatas Mating

Current Substrate: Alpine Meadow Hay (Dried Grass Type)
Ideal Substrate: Coco Peat (Soil Type)


----------



## Yvonne G (Jan 8, 2011)

Kang kong is swamp cabbage or river spinach, and I don't know about feeding it to tortoises. Here's what I found on malunggay:

Moringa is a tree known as sajina in South Asian countries like India. In English, it is sometimes called referred to as horseradish tree or horseradish plant, although it's a different species from the horseradish that Westerners know. The tree grows fast and survives well in drought conditions.


Malunggay leaves are popularly used in Filipino soups and broths especially tinola. The leaves are said to increase lactation in nursing mothers. Filipinos like to say that malunggay is Ã¢â‚¬Å“the most nutritious plant in the world.Ã¢â‚¬Â It is rich in vitamins A and C and iron. A study recently found that malunggay increases sperm count in men.

It sounds like this would be ok to feed to tortoises.


----------

